# Keeping gloves fresh



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

The gumshield thread made me think of this, has anyone got any tips for keeping boxing gloves fresh. Mine are starting to smell a bit funky !


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

The smell is the waste made by the germs. Keep the gloves in the freezer, taht will kill the germs, so there is no waste.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, and then punch someone in the face wid em while their frozen!!!! - fist like concreeeeettttte.

I never put mine straight in my manbag...let them air and dry out naturally...they will get a bit funky but my twins are about 5 years old and in tip top condition and not overlly smelly :thumb ...or just don't use em when training that way they last forever :laugh:.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

How long do you have to keep them in the freezer for?

I remember Ste saying this, I tried it, although left it over night and it was as smelly prior to freezing them.

Now, I use a anti bac spray and leave them out in the garden (under some shelter of course).


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought foods absorb smells? wouldnt be nice biting into a piece of chicken and tasting sweaty leather


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

LoL well i put my gloves into a tesco bag (or Aldi if thats your thing) and then freeze over night... to defrost place a towel on the radiator then place your gloves on the towel.... or sling them on the washing line if weather is fine.

This for me has always worked, it has rid of the odours. if your odours still persist maybe spray the gloves with aftershave before you freeze them?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

rsp84 said:


> I thought foods absorb smells? wouldnt be nice biting into a piece of chicken and tasting sweaty leather


lol food cause smells ;-)

It's onion that absorbs smell, cut one in half (not whole, I don't think it works, you gotta make the ****o bleeeeed) and let it about.

I don't think it'd do much for the gloves though, but nothing like giving it a go. If you do, let me know how you like them then :laugh:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I do what Ste said ... I learnt it from a thread I think Ste wrote .. and havent had any complaints, though I also use fabreeze fabric spray on them before I put them into the freezer , my gloves smell lavendary


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

just googled it, certain food in the fride absorbs odours, but the freezer stuff is ok if all wrapped up.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I only know of onion :|

(did a quick google search to find about other foods and the first couple of suggested pages mentioned onion actually makes the smell, rather than reducing it. Might I point out you should only leave half an onion, and when there's already existing smells, rather than just leaving it there for the sake of prevention, as it will not only not work, as leave it's own. Remove the onion once the smell is gone)


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I used half an onion to get rid of the paint smell when I done my manly thing and painted the kitchen - worked well...house did no longer smell of paint - just onion (DOH).


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Put them in a plastic bag then stick them in the freezer overnight. It kills the bacteria and stops the smell. Bikers trick.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

That must have been one hell of an onion :laugh:


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a tried and tested method if you don't have room in the fridge.

First get and old pair of socks and some Baking Soda.

Put large measure in each sock (quarter of the tub), tie the end of the socks and tuck them down into the ends of the gloves. I leave them in all of the time when im not using them, it dries them out and takes the smell away. While I was away over Christmas I left both my 10 and 14oz gloves for two weeks came back to practically new gloves. They were smelling vinegary before this.

Regarding Frebreeze I tried this previously and got a mild reaction on my hands. I think it was due to the gloves not drying completely and obviously when training they get hot opening the pores on your hands which allows the stuff to be absorbed easily. I didn't treat it as it wasn't that bad I just washed my hands repeatedly and threw my gloves in the washer.

For open gloves/mma gloves I presume you could use the Baking soda in a pair of cotton gloves.

Hope this helps


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Alcohol gel on the hands after training gets rid of the smell on the way home at least....from your hands i must stress.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

interesting...I like the baking soda idea - although my gloves are fine as stated I just let them air out.


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

We have written a bit more information up about this here :-

RFS | boxing glove smell

All the the ideas like freezing, airing etc do sometimes help with a short term fix but in order to resolve the stink you have to kill the bacteria that produce the odor.


----------

